# Flensburg



## 71Barracuda (28. September 2017)

Moin,

ich werde ab Samstag 7 Tage in Flensburg verbringen.
Leider gibt es momentan keine erschwinglichen Angelboote zum verleih ;(

Daher wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob nicht einer von euch in Besitz eines Angelbootes ist und mich und einen Freund mal fuer kleines Geld mitnehmen könnte.

Danke und Grüße aus dem Saarland


----------



## n0rdfriese (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flensburg*

Schonmal drüben in Egernsund oder auf Als geschaut? Das ist ja nur die andere Seite der Flensburger Förde.


----------



## 71Barracuda (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flensburg*

Danke, aber ich will in Deutschland bleiben, vieleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand


----------



## SFVNOR (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flensburg*



71Barracuda schrieb:


> Danke, aber ich will in Deutschland bleiben, vieleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand



Hmm, hast Du keinen Perso oder scheust Du den Angelschein #c


----------



## 71Barracuda (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flensburg*

Angelschein natürlich sowie Perso vorhanden, hab die Jahreskarte fuer die Ostesee bereits erworben und will in Dänemark nicht wieder zahlen, wie gesagt, bin Azubi und der Angelurlaub ist schon teuer genug ;(


----------



## thomas19 (29. September 2017)

*AW: Flensburg*

Moin,
da oben in Flensburg gibt´s doch reichlich Plattfisch!
Wenn dort eine Seebrücke ist, würde ich es auf Plattfisch/Dorsch versuchen. Gewöhnliche Leichtpilken oder auch Hechtruten , die mind. 2,70m lang sind, mit Plattfischvorfach bestücken + Krallenblei (90g?) als Richtwert. Und als Köder Wattwurm/Seeringelwurm, wenn Dorsch da ist, auch rohe, ungepulte Garnelen; die Größeren. Man kann auch rohe Sprotten als Köder probieren(möglichst frischtot!).
Dann sparst Du die Bootsfahrkosten. Denn draußen wird momentan auch nicht mehr gefangen, als von der Küste.
Ach so, du kannst auch Brandungsruten von der Seebrücke nutzen, oder es damit in der Brandung versuchen. Nur finde ich, man kann mit diesen Dingern nicht so feinfühlig angeln, es sind meist knüppelharte Ruten. Als Bissanzeiger von Seebrücken und in der Brandung nutzt man Knicklichter, die an die Rutenspitze gesteckt werden. Als beste Angelzeit jetzt, empfehle ich so 17:30 - 01:00 Uhr. Beste Fangzeit ist die Dämmerung + die erste Nachtstunde!
Petri 
thomas19#6


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*

Moin,

ich kram den Thread mal wieder aus mit der Frage, ob es außer mir denn noch anderen Flensburger hier on Board gibt?
Bin seit September an der Förde und versuche morgen mal mein Glück mit Boot ab Egernsund.
Vielleicht kann man in Zukunft ja mal zusammen eine Tour starten?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## banja1 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*

Schaue mal bei ebay Kleinanzeigen und dann drücke den Preis ist ja noch Winterpause


----------



## banja1 (11. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*

Ich kenne dort gute Stellen sende mal Nee pn


----------



## KaLeu (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*

Moin,

war letztes Jahr im Mai/Juni von Egernsund mit dem Boot los. Tote Hose.

MfG

KaLeu


----------



## banja1 (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*

Fahre ans Riff Kalkgrund oder zu den Wrackposition.Sind auch viele Seelachse beim Schleppangeln zu fangen


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*



banja1 schrieb:


> Fahre ans Riff Kalkgrund oder zu den Wrackposition.Sind auch viele Seelachse beim Schleppangeln zu fangen



Slippen tu ich dann am Besten in Gelting?  Bzgl der Wracks hole ich mir dann mal eine Seekarte, danke für den Tipp!


----------



## banja1 (13. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*

Schaue mal bei Vraggaiden.dk nach.Kannst du verschieben die Seekarte dann Position ins Handy ist aber nicht so ganz genau.Am besten einen Kartenplotter ausleihen der braucht ja nur Strom,habe den im Urlaub auch immer so lose im Boot rumliegen.Am besten alle Kanten mit Rapala Tail dancer.in Barschfarbe oder knallige Farben kaufe nicht so viel dafür das richtige


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. März 2018)

*AW: Flensburg*

Plotter habe ich eh im Boot. Habe versucht, da mal so eine CMap Genesis draufzuladen, irgendwie will das nicht.

Die Schwiegermutter gibt es nicht mehr! Echolot in der Förde um Holnis heute voll mit Hering, Dorsche ließen sich aber nicht an die Leine bitten...
Samstag dann ab Mommark...

Wetter war ein Träumchen :g


----------

